# General > Farming & Crofting >  Green Legged Partridge Cockerels

## LauraineA

I have available 2 Green Legged Partridge cockerels also known as 'Zielononóżka Kuropatwiana' but it's a lot easier saying Green Legged Partridge 😆

Beautiful little boys who will be spectacular when fully grown. 15 weeks old now and both looking for their new forever homes with their own ladies 

Good homes only - definitely not for the pot 🤨🤨- looking for £5 only

Based in Lairg, Sutherland or possible delivery within reasonable distance to the right home

Please feel free to contact me for any further information or photos

----------

